# Syd Harbour - 23kg Jew



## karnage

Nice start getting back into yak fishing after an aprox 18 month break due to bla bla bla. (you don't really care)
Missed an entire kingy season or rat season in my case, which isn't very smart. :shock: 
Anyhow first session back in the yak hit the local river flicking some spinner baits around for a few bass.
Got an ordinary pic of the biggest










Smashed it up down there but for me personally the fresh dosn't give me that buzz it use to. So i got home and pulled out the 50lb braid and the pr bobin. i friggin still love this gun knot. I proceeded to incorporate the pr knot into a jew rig. Tips from the dvd secret silver had me snelling 2 x 4/0's octupus shank rather than the 8/0's i used to run in the past. The theory behind this is the excessive hard, thick bony mouth of jew and the thinner gauge of 4/0's allowing for supior penertration on take.
if not launching offshore Sydney harbour is still to hard to pass up for me. You speak to some Sydney siders that talk about fishing a lot but don't actually have any photos of fish in their phone to show you, they all seem to talk about how good the fishing is up or down the coast and how you catch way more up or down there. You mention Sydney fishing isn't all that bad and they just give you a dense blank look. Reason im waffling about this is i showed a 19 year old sparky apprentice on the job site today the below photo and he told me about all the 40kg jewies him and his fully sick mates caught gangnam style off the rocks on pilchards up the coast without a single pic to show. I didn't contemplate turning the power back on as he was wiring up I swear.
havn't got an epic story to go with this fish. I really struggled to get livies only caught 2 yakkas and 500000000 baby sweep. The water seemed very cold and there wasn't much bait around or the usual pesky bream attacking hard earned baits. i spent 4 hours under anchor for a large port Jackson shark. So decided to drift my last livie watching the sounder closely and peeling out or taking up more line when the depth changed to keep the yakka super close to the bottom but not dragging as i couldn't afford a snag on my last bait. When the sounder showed life in the water i used pedal power to remain over that area for longer as a lot of water seemed barren. Eventully a soild hook up and fast run had me excited and within 10 minutes under heavy drag i saw a glipse of a huge yellowish tail thrashing. With no anchor or second line out to get in the way i was confident but nervous as treading water at longy with Harold. Few more runs had him rise up with my headlamp straight on him which is was an awesome sight. I take a huge hoop net when jewie fishing as i don't wanna chance a lousy gaff shot on a fish that takes so much work to get yakside. Netting was smooth as i guided him straight in head first, wack the rod in the holder and hauled him up. went 23 kg or 50 lb


----------



## sbd

It looks big, but Stevo's a midget.

Nice fish ya jammy bastard.


----------



## Nbh00d

RESPECT!!!


----------



## kayakone

OMG!

I'm withdrawing my snapper post (not really).

Monster Steve, and on a yak at night. :shock:

trev


----------



## paulthetaffy

That's some way to get back in the yak Steve. Congratulations, that's an awesome and beautiful fish!


----------



## MrX

> "nervous as treading water at longy with Harold"


Hahaha - don't believe you.

That's a cracking fish Steve - well done!

(and the jewy's not a bad specimen either - you've proved Sydney can produce)


----------



## mackayaker

AWESOME FISH!!


----------



## Marty75

He comes back in style! Monumental fish mate.


----------



## Zed

eric said:


> Jesus H. Christ.
> 
> Do they feed on unwary paddlers when they get to the size?


Doesn't Keza swim around there?

Fan-f'n-tastic fish! Thanks for reporting.


----------



## bildad

Mate, that's an absolute Stonka! 
Is that your biggest ever?


----------



## soloyakka85

CRACKING FISH! 
First my big jew then yours. Sydney fishing is looking real good at the moment. Get out and enjoy people. 
Phil.


----------



## Bretto

Holy Crap. That would have been fun to land.


----------



## Scott

Fantastic Jew mate. From your report you used your brains and followed your instincts rewarding with a fish to be envious of. Congratulations.


----------



## Guest

Nice fish! Congrats on a ripper!


----------



## avayak

karnage said:


> You speak to some Sydney siders that talk about fishing a lot but don't actually have any photos of fish in their phone to show you


Fixed that Steve. Proud to have your fish photo on my phone to show to any smart arses.
They all talk about luck but the real luck was finding a friendly passer by to hold my fish up while I took the photo. :lol: 
AWSOME fish Steve I reckon you would have needed a little rest after that.


----------



## shiznic

Hell yeah ,bloody nice jew congrats


----------



## SharkNett

That is a great fish from any location.


----------



## ben123

Wow awesome fish! Did you measure him to see how long he was?


----------



## keza

Welcome back Steve, I hope this doesn't mean you'll rest for another 18 months 
Fish of a lifetime that one. Congratulations.


----------



## murd

Good to see you're still alive and on the planet Karnage! How was the Lady Boys tour anyway - get much work overseas?

Awesome fish you got there and well done. Hopefully we see you back out at Longy for some action later this Summer!


----------



## bunsen

Massive.


----------



## paulb

Awesome - great way to get back on the yak and into the action. Harold sends his regards.......


----------



## Safa

Solid fish mate hopefully no worms, the one i got had plenty of worms in .Was my first big Jew and now ill just let them go but congrats if its the first Monster!


----------



## Cuda

I thought you would have had a ciggie hanging out the corner of your mouth in the photo/s Steve 

Stonka Jewie or Mulla as we call them over here!


----------



## blueyak

Hell yeah. 
Congrats on an epic fish.


----------



## CanuckChubbs

Thanks, you just re-enforced my theory that fishing/life starts at 30lb. Time to bring out some heavy guns for this weekend! 
Great fish [email protected]!


----------



## paulsod

Great fish there Steve.



karnage said:


> i showed a 19 year old sparky apprentice on the job site today the below photo and he told me about all the 40kg jewies him and his fully sick mates caught gangnam style off the rocks on pilchards up the coast without a single pic to show. I didn't contemplate turning the power back on as he was wiring up I swear.
> 
> 
> 
> . :lol:
> 
> Funny how the fully sick teens didn't have fully sick mobile phones with incorporated cameras.
> Ask him if he seen any UFO's. :lol:
> 
> Cheers
> Paul
Click to expand...


----------



## paulo

What a welcome back to the yak. Well done Steve. Ill bet that lit the fire again?


----------



## YAKADDICT

What a way to get back on the Yak & better yet start the season!!!!!!!!!!!!!

What a CRACKER Jew... Congrats Steve......

Cheers
George


----------



## MattsAdventure

Good work champ, gotta love the Jews


----------



## Beekeeper

Bloody hell Steve... the bass was a lovely fish, let alone that horse of a jewie!

Well done! Looking forward to the next trip report.

Jimbo


----------



## COATSEY1

Well done love when a plan works


----------



## AJD

A just reward for a well bought out and implemented plan! What a way to get back in the saddle.
Well done champ.


----------



## Wrassemagnet

Sensational. Hall of Fame trip report right there.


----------



## hoit

Good to see you are back on the Steve. What a great way to celebrate your return. Just remember to bring it up in conversation every time you head out with SBD. I think he might be a touch envious (as we all are).

Cheers
Grant


----------



## Ado

Fooooleeeee healthy!

Jews are one of those fish that seem like they're everywhere but only to those that know. I'm not one of them. Plan, target, hone, succeed. That's mad skillz right there. Congratulations Karnage and welcome back.


----------



## Darwin

You are no bullshit! Welcome back mate! I have been waiting for your report for a while. What an amazing catch. It's like holding a Hobie Revo 11 in your arm with solid 23kg stone weight. I think you don't need to buy fish for few months.

Cheers
Darwin


----------



## actionsurf

:shock: Out of a yak ! I lived at Narrabeen for a few years and used to get some big ones off the beach, but that beats all of them. Brilliant.

I'm a bit disappointed you didn't give us the GPS mark?...... for my trip to Sydney in December :lol:


----------



## yakattack

Hi Steve,

Monster jewie well deseved great fish. Best ive seen in a long long time.

regards Micka


----------



## Pestman

Massive!!!!


----------



## DAC

True legend Steve!


----------



## DAC

Darwin said:


> You are no bullshit! Welcome back mate! I have been waiting for your report for a while. What an amazing catch. It's like holding a Hobie Revo 11 in your arm with solid 23kg stone weight. I think you don't need to buy fish for few months.
> 
> Cheers
> Darwin


Goodonya Fisherfolk always share their marks...Lol.


----------



## Guest

Cracking fish , great job

50 pound on the 50 pound


----------

